# New to all of this



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

We adopted two does who were pregnant back in November and were told they were due in February. Two weeks ago we noticed Sissy had stringy white discharge and has been acting wierd ever since. Her bands (if we are doing it right) are gone and I can place my fingers completley aroung the tailhead. Her bag is huge and her rear end is loose and soft. We have been waiting but nothing exciting yet. In the meantime we were so caught up in watching Sissy that Lucy showed up on Valentines day with a beautifl baby girl. She had just started bagging up the day before. We are new to all of this and are just curious if we are missing something?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

You are DEFFINATLY missing the going crazy part!!!(;


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

No you are not missing anything.....they sometimes do there best to fool us! One minute you think okay its time....then....NOTHING! Post some pics of her lady parts and udder and people will help you. 

In the meantime Happy kidding and Goodluck waiting!!!


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

No we definitely have that part down! I have never spent so much time staring at a goat!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

arigney said:


> No we definitely have that part down! I have never spent so much time staring at a goat!


Hahahaha join the club! I've been doin that the last month!!!-_-


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Best pics I could get for now she wasn't in the mood for modeling this morning


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Little better pic


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

She is beautiful!


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> She is beautiful!


Thank you. I think my hubby loves her more than me some days!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

arigney said:


> Thank you. I think my hubby loves her more than me some days!


Haha the people we don't think would like em one bit, love then soooo much, ! Lol
What breed is she?


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> Haha the people we don't think would like em one bit, love then soooo much, ! Lol
> What breed is she?


We were told a Nigerian,Nubian mix


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

arigney said:


> We were told a Nigerian,Nubian mix


So that's why she looks so much like my doe! Haha alright, cause she looks taller than mine but about the same, oh and w/ the pictures, I saw twins but it could be one big baby!


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> So that's why she looks so much like my doe! Haha alright, cause she looks taller than mine but about the same, oh and w/ the pictures, I saw twins but it could be one big baby!


I am hoping she goes soon!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

arigney said:


> I am hoping she goes soon!


Haha so do I! (For the both of us) 
&& happy kidding!


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

arigney said:


> Little better pic


Can anyone tell how close we are?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

arigney said:


> Can anyone tell how close we are?


I say Wednesday or Thursday, just a guess! Remeber, my goat has been fooling me for a month! Lol


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Still hanging I there


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

She's lovely! My guess is she'll wait another week or 2. Good luck!


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

I hope not. But you may be right it's already been two days since I took those pictured.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Go check out my thread this is not possible! 

Had triplets


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow she's beautiful! Good luck hope she kids soon for you!


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Tonight it seems like all her progress has come to a hauler. Guess we have a while longer to waif


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

arigney said:


> Tonight it seems like all her progress has come to a hauler. Guess we have a while longer to waif


Aww, no fun:/ I'm sorry.

Could take a month!(;


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

by those pics, I'd say a couple of weeks from when you took the pic, but she could very well decide to fill her udder. She doesn't look like the babies have dropped - when that happens her hips will look sunk in. 

Again she could surprise you, me and everyone else lol


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> by those pics, I'd say a couple of weeks from when you took the pic, but she could very well decide to fill her udder. She doesn't look like the babies have dropped - when that happens her hips will look sunk in.
> 
> Again she could surprise you, me and everyone else lol


She could surprise you like my doe surprised every one else, 
When she's in labor, no discharge, no behavior changes, nothing! Just the normal REALLY fat goat pregnant laying down


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

I hope so. My other doe kidded a week ago yesterday and we didn't think she was as far along a this doe is. Who knows!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

arigney said:


> I hope so. My other doe kidded a week ago yesterday and we didn't think she was as far along a this doe is. Who knows!


Haha, it's gunna be another month!(; lol just like my doe made me wait!


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

This is Sissy this morning


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

arigney said:


> This is Sissy this morning


Is that discharge in the first picture??


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah but she's been doing that for three weeks on and off


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

arigney said:


> Yeah but she's been doing that for three weeks on and off


Haha, can you check her ligs?


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

If I am Doing it right they are very soft


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

arigney said:


> If I am Doing it right they are very soft


I say by tomorrow at 11 then! 
Soft, so you can still feel em a lil bit?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

her bag doesn't look tight in the picture and she is still carrying a bit high. You will see deep caved in tummy area just in front of and above the hips. She is def. On her way..: ) she is a pretty girl... just keep watch. I do wonder however if a watch pot never boils then will a watch goat never kid? hummmmm : ) enjoy.


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Hopefully it will happen soon!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

arigney said:


> Hopefully it will happen soon!


Hopefully!!


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

I crazy or is her bag filling?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

arigney said:


> I crazy or is her bag filling?


It's filling a bit yeah!


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Her tail is off to one side and lots of mucus this evening


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

arigney said:


> Her tail is off to one side and lots of mucus this evening


How are ligs??


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Don't feel them at all


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

arigney said:


> Don't feel them at all


I'm expecting pics of babies soon!!(;


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Lol that's exciting!!! More baby goat pics!!!


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Sure hope so!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

arigney said:


> Sure hope so!


How are things lookin? What all is goin on??


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Nothing new yet other than she was really grumpy. I will go check again In an hour or so.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

arigney said:


> Nothing new yet other than she was really grumpy. I will go check again In an hour or so.


Ok!!


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Just checked just more mucus but nothing exciting yet


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

arigney said:


> Just checked just more mucus but nothing exciting yet


Anything now??


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

no progress yet no labot yet


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

arigney said:


> no progress yet no labot yet


Grrr. Pics?


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

I at work now but will try to take some this afternoon. Maybe she will go into labor by them


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

arigney said:


> I at work now but will try to take some this afternoon. Maybe she will go into labor by them


Hopefully!


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Still hanging in there


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

arigney said:


> Still hanging in there


Grrrr! 
Such a pain ain't it?


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah! Maybe if I quit checking on her those babies will just come on their own


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

arigney said:


> Yeah! Maybe if I quit checking on her those babies will just come on their own


Haha! Probably, they'll come flying out of there like a banana!


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Still no babies


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh my lord! She's really holding out on you!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, I feel your frustration. 

Just curios, in the 2nd pic above, I see under her jaw area swelling, could that be bottle jaw?

She is a very pretty Doe.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

I believe that is her little beard tucked up against her jaw that you are seeing. She's a very pretty girl. Good luck with kidding!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hope so


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Yea that is just her beard but I do appreciate your concern. I really wish I knew when she was bred. This waiting is killing me. My daughter says she is waiting for her to be home from college for spring break. She is going to school to be a vet and wants to witness the birth sooo bad!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

arigney said:


> Yea that is just her beard but I do appreciate your concern. I really wish I knew when she was bred. This waiting is killing me. My daughter says she is waiting for her to be home from college for spring break. She is going to school to be a vet and wants to witness the birth sooo bad!


Then she'll prolly kid just before she comes, like 2 hours within or 2 hours after she leaves!!(; haha I'm sorry:/


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Hehe I told my mom same thing she come to visit on actual due date and my hubby says they will hold in babies until she is across the Mississippi headed home! Darn goat girls!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

thorsonfarms said:


> Hehe I told my mom same thing she come to visit on actual due date and my hubby says they will hold in babies until she is across the Mississippi headed home! Darn goat girls!


Oh they will too! Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope all goes well.


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Today pic


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

arigney said:


> Today pic


My gosh!!


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Finally! Two little girls!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

arigney said:


> Finally! Two little girls!


Yaaaaaaaaay! I love the black one


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> Yaaaaaaaaay! I love the black one


Me too they both have blue eyes too!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

arigney said:


> Me too they both have blue eyes too!


Awesome!!!! How'd it go?


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

It went really well. No problems at all. I'm attaching a better picture


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Better pics today


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh!! I would kill for that black lil girl!


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

She is beautiful isn't she!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

both are cute...so happy for you


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

